# I need to find paraffin



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Anyone know where i can buy paraffin?

When i moved over, i had to leave my fire poi behind. Shipper wouldn't take them, although they'd been thoroughly cleaned. Still reeked of fuel.

I'm having a new set shipped (unless anyone knows of a store that would sell poi here!) and will need to buy some fuel.

Is paraffin easily available?

looking forward to some spinning in the desert!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You could try with hardware stores specializing in paint supplies, they would probably have paraffin.. there's an Ace Hardware in/around Festival City (don't know if its still there), that would be another place.. if you are up for an adventure, then you could go to Deira where all the hardware people have set up shop, you'll definitely get it there..


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Spinneys in Motor City have several bottles of oil burner type stuff. Not sure if it would be the right type, but might be worth a look if you can't find it elsewhere.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

great. Deira sounds like more fun!
Think a bit of fire poi would make for some desert fun later in the year.

Next i need to find out if i can get the powders you add to the fuel to get coloured flames. Not tried that before!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

m1key said:


> Spinneys in Motor City have several bottles of oil burner type stuff. Not sure if it would be the right type, but might be worth a look if you can't find it elsewhere.


i've found lamp oil works ok. depends what it is, i suppose.
Thanks. Nothing like a bit of experimenting!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> i've found lamp oil works ok. depends what it is, i suppose.
> Thanks. Nothing like a bit of experimenting!


No idea what sort it is. Just saw it out the corner of my eye whilst picking up some BBQ supplies Decided it was burn some meat time last night


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

vantage said:


> great. Deira sounds like more fun!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

saraswat said:


> You could try with hardware stores specializing in paint supplies, they would probably have paraffin.. there's an Ace Hardware in/around Festival City (don't know if its still there), that would be another place..


Yes, it's still there


----------

